# for those who like andy mckee



## beckyl92 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAxFq7lya0U

let me know what you think


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm impressed, Becky!   I have no earthly idea who Andy Mckee is, but I﻿ like your rendition! You're very talented at the guitar!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome! Heard that song a long time ago - such an awesome style.

Great cover =)


----------



## bassist (Jan 20, 2010)

Very good.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2010)

bassist said:


> Very good.


Yay, Becjky! A good zap at a very diffivcult piece in a style that you don't normally use, I think. And Bobby McKee rocks! Dids you notivce (of course you did) that that clip has been played over 27 _million_ times?

Katnapper: No excuse for you! Look him up on YouTube. Try "A Song for Heather" (hope I got that right!). He is a finger stylist which is a guitar technique, plucking the strings with the fingers or pick(s) on the right hand, not a musical genre. Try Jody Fisher if you like contemporary jazz. If you use one finger of the right hand to pluck a single melody, you get a result that sounds a lot like a dulcimer, but the trick is to use all six fingers (sounds like that with a good artist!) to play harmonies and counter melodies so that you can be your own guitar group!


----------



## Matticus (Feb 10, 2010)

I must confess that I cringed before clicking, as usually people covering Andy McKee don't know what the heck they are doing. You, however, did very, very well. I am quite impressed, and jealous both of your guitar and your coordination. Have you listened to Antoine DuFour? He's my favorite of the CandyRat bunch.


----------

